# Trailer lenght



## donairplane (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi,
Rebuilding an old trailer that needs a new rear section.
My question is where should the rear frame cross member be
in relationship to the transom? Even or just foward of the transom?
Bunks will adjust to fit under transom.
Thanks for some insite on this.
Don


----------



## gatorglenn (Oct 15, 2017)

Most of the bass and mod-v trailers hav the rear cross member under (towards the bow) the transom anywhere from 4-8”. And the bunks extends out to the tail os the trailer. This allows the bunks to pick up the bow, before it makes contact the the cross member. So the winch stand is adjusted, to have the transom at tail. With the bunks pass the transom. That is the important part. Transom has to be supported by the bunks. So, tail of trailer, 2” forward is the bunks, 2” more is the transom, and 2” more is the rear cross member. This is more so a standard setup.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donairplane (Oct 15, 2017)

What is the tail? Is that the very back of the trailer frame ( steel cross member)?
Don


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 15, 2017)

First you need to get the weight of your boat and trailer with your boat loaded like your going out on the water, fuel batteries and gear. Now you need to position the boat on the trailer so you have the proper amount of tongue weight, about 10% of the trailers weight on the tongue. Now you know where the last cross member of your trailer should be.


----------



## donairplane (Oct 16, 2017)

This trailer was home made and very old 1959. Was used alot until it sat for 27 years. In that time the boat (1959 aluminum Rich Line 16') filled with water to the point it bent the rear of the trailer. Trailer was made with pipe and box tube, the pipe part is in the rear and bent down about 1.5" with a big twist.
Trailer has nice coil spring and shock system that rides real smooth. I ordered new channel and will rebuild trailer just wanted to know how long it should be as now is the time to change it if need be. Should the end of trailer frame be foward of the transom 4" to 8" with bunks to support transom?
Trailer lenght is in the ball park now. Boat fits trailer fine just never used this set up yet. I have water lines on the inside of my boat lol.
Thanks.


----------



## gatorglenn (Oct 17, 2017)

in this pic you can see the tail is what I call the light location. If you have a box type. Where the lights are mounted to the back cross member. Then let the bunks hangover about 8”. And the transom sit 2” in on them. But this will depend on if the axle is in the center of the box frame. If so you should be pretty close to the 10% tongue weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donairplane (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks so much i got it now. Nice boat too! Now i can go to work.
Don.


----------



## golithhorse (Aug 5, 2019)

have a magictilt trailer is 1-ft to short for boat.put boat on flush tounge weight way to heavy.if move back past bunks 12in toung weight ok.can i extend my trailer an bunks/rails please help tks golithhorse


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 5, 2019)

Does your trailer have an adjustable / movable axle?
Is the trailer a proper fit for your boat, not too short?
12" may not be too long to hang past the end of your trailer. Put the bunks on edge.


----------



## eshaw (Aug 5, 2019)

You could always extend the tongue.


----------



## golithhorse (Aug 5, 2019)

axels are welded rails now are pase hull12in


----------



## golithhorse (Aug 5, 2019)

1911 need about 22


----------

